# Show Lead sets



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

iv been showing my chi at companion dog show for the past few years and have only just started taking her to Ring craft classes. we got her 2 show leads but she doesn't like walking on them, i think they are to thin and cut into her neck. i was just wondering if any one knows any good uk web sites that sell ones that have a bit of padding round the neck?
thank you for any help


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

best place is to look at shows, but you might find what ur looking for on this website http://www.hubintsecured.co.uk/acatalog/Show_Leads_and_Chains.html


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

ah thank you im going to order one of them tonight


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

one thing you have to be careful is that they won't be too big around the neck, also that the lead itself isn't too light. I prefer the round leather ones for smooth coats.


----------

